# Actors We Hate



## gabrielzero (Jul 1, 2008)

Which actors or actresses makes you shy away from movies or tv shows they're in? Do you have certain people who are total dealbreakers, and why?

I can't stand  He's just disgusting with his doughy appearance, annoying accent and mannerisms that make me cringe. And he's a bad actor.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Bill Murray.

He's a good actor but he has this disgusting appearance, can't stand watching him in movies.

And Steve Martin too. I want to smack him in the face, I don't know why.


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2008)

Tom fucking Cruise.  If I ever met that man, I would kill him.  The jail time would be totally worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Can we list females as well, or is this thread sexist?

I hate Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2008)

Jodie Foster and Tom Cruise. Angelina Jolie and Shia Lebouf get on my nerves as well nowadays.

Although he's not really an actor, I hate Micheal Bay. He seems like a douche to me.



Chee said:


> He's a good actor but he has this disgusting appearance, can't stand watching him in movies.



I don't really care about his appearance. It's his voice I find annoying. He sounds drunk or something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2008)

I know I'll probably be neg repped. But

Bruce Willis.

Omg is he fucking clich?. He's always playing some hard/wise ass. Try doing something innovative or fresh. His mannerisms annoy the hell out of me.

Hes the type of guy who If I saw at a bar, tryin to act tough, I break a bottle on his face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

And then he'd kick your ass and shoot you a hundred times!


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

> I don't really care about his appearance. It's his voice I find annoying. He sounds drunk or something.



Ugh, that too. 



> Although he's not really an actor, I hate Micheal Bay. He seems like a douche to me.



 He does seem like a douche.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 1, 2008)

dane cook, jessica alba.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

keanu reeves.. Tom Cruise.. Hilary Duff.. Really anything on Disney


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2008)

Timothy Olymphant 

and Tom Cruise 

They both suck


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate Miley Cyrus, she's coming out with another fucking Hannah Montana movie.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hate Miley Cyrus, she's coming out with another fucking Hannah Montana movie.



I hate that stupid bitch. She got so famous because of her one time sell-out red neck father. Anyone like her should be shot and killed.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bill Murray? You vile people. 

Angelina Jolie somehow managed to drain the class out of the Good Shepherd. Jessica Alba certainly had the potential to ruin Sin City .. (but thank goodness for limited screentime.)

There's probably a big list of actors I'd dislike/hate but I try my best to stay away from crap films thus avoiding the huge majority I'd like to think.


----------



## Clue (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate Miley Cyrus with a fucking passion
Tom Cruise (except in The Last Samurai b/c that movie kicks ass)
George Clooney doesn't impress me.
Nicolas Cage sucks unless I need a good laugh.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked Tom Cruise in The Last Samurai, but overall he sucks.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> I liked Tom Cruise in The Last Samurai, but overall he sucks.


That's his only good movie imo. He was superb in it though. Only movie of his I own and have watched multiple times in theaters.

I can't stand Dane Cook.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> George Clooney doesn't impress me.
> Nicolas Cage sucks unless I need a good laugh.




Right, those two.

Also, the guy from Failure to Launch and Contact. I can never spell his name, so I won't try. They take shots at him all the time in Family Guy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't stand Nicolas Cage either.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 1, 2008)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> keanu reeves.. Tom Cruise.. Hilary Duff.. Really anything on Disney


 The main character in That's so raven (Is that even the name of the show?), I just hate her guts. I guess her name is Raven <Insertlastname>, she's not even worth looking up her whole name.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Raven Simon I think her name is. Or is that the character's name? 

She's a bitch too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> The main character in That's so raven (Is that even the name of the show?), I just hate her guts. I guess her name is Raven <Insertlastname>, she's not even worth looking up her whole name.


Agreed. Cute when she was on the Cosby show. Ugly and fat now. Get over yourself, fatty, you don't deserve your own show.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. Once you find yourself on Disney, you've hit an all time low. You can't be considered an actor.. You're either going to get popular threw 12 yr olds or you're a long time loser who is playing the mother or father character for the cash.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> Couldn't agree more. Once you find yourself on Disney, you've hit an all time low. You can't be considered an actor.. You're either going to get popular threw 12 yr olds or you're a long time loser who is playing the mother or father character for the cash.



Shia LeBoeuf is doing pretty good coming out of Disney.


----------



## Clue (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Shia LeBoeuf is doing pretty good coming out of Disney.




Even Stevens was actually a good show though, and he was awesome as Louis Stevens.    (Luscious Lou! Luscious Lou!)  I guess he's the one exception to the Disney curse.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucy Liu I have yet to see a movie she has been in that I have liked.


----------



## Clue (Jul 1, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Lucy Liu I have yet to see a movie she has been in that I have liked.



You don't like Kill Bill or Lucky Number Slevin?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2008)

Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, and that loser from jersey girl who ruined daredevil.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh god, I love Kill Bill. pek


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Brad Pitt



He proved his worth last year.

[YOUTUBE]UJvhE60-fLI[/YOUTUBE]

Matthew Perry

This guy just screams douche. It's rare to see him without that smug little smirk on his face, thinking "Man, I'm so funny."

Essentially the Mike Myers smirk, except Matthew Perry has never been funny.


----------



## Table (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan or whatever.  She was cute as a kid, but her whole personality really bothers me.  Sad thing is, some of her movies I like to watch as a guilty pleasure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> He proved his worth last year.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UJvhE60-fLI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Still don't like him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

Will Ferrell, I wish he would just stop making movies already...its really obnoxious.

I also wish that I could get rid of that midget from the Austin Powers movies...is he the only midget in Hollywood?


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Shia LeBoeuf is doing pretty good coming out of Disney.



You do have me there.. Shee uh luh boof has been doing pretty well as an actor.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Table said:


> Lindsay Lohan or whatever.  She was cute as a kid, but her whole personality really bothers me.  Sad thing is, some of her movies I like to watch as a guilty pleasure.



Same. 

The only movies I liked her in were The Parent Trap and Mean Girls, everything else was pretty bad in my opinion. =/

She's a good actress, but still...


Oh, I guess I could say Miley Cyrus; I honestly don't know why that girl is even famous. >_>;


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 2, 2008)

Chee said:
			
		

> Bill Murray.
> 
> He's a good actor but he has this disgusting appearance, can't stand watching him in movies.
> 
> And Steve Martin too. I want to smack him in the face, I don't know why.



Haha, we are opposites  Bill Murray is The Man! Where The Buffalo Roam & What About Bob? are the acest!!!
Steve Martin is ace, but a lesser version of Murray, imo.

You should be hating on Tom Hanks instead


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Fucking Myers. I absolutely despise him.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

> You should be hating on Tom Hanks instead



I hate him too.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2008)

will ferrell. he overacts every scene he's in

also nicholas cage. he was pretty good when he was younger but his time is over now


----------



## sel (Jul 2, 2008)

Angelina Jolie, Jessica Alba and Keanu Reeves. I'd embrace their genocide.
edit: And Ben Affleck.

-Hates on the Bill Murray haters-


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't stand Tom Hanks, especially his _Forrest Gump_ role


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

His Forrest Gump role is probably the only movie I can watch him in. Other then that, I don't care much for him. =\


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 2, 2008)

Jack Black


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 2, 2008)

Julia Roberts, Scarlet Johansson.

Ben Stiller.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 2, 2008)

I think my friend Stewie expresses my feeling on this actor:

[YOUTUBE]NxS5lSXBQTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hate him too.



Wow, well I guess I'm the opposite in that case. I think he's a great actor myself. 

I loved him in Forrest Gump and The Green Mile.




Lestat Uchiha said:


> I think my friend Stewie expresses my feeling on this actor:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NxS5lSXBQTs[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you. That's the actor I was trying to remember earlier.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 3, 2008)

Pancho Villa said:
			
		

> -Hates on the Bill Murray haters-


Damn straight!

*Spoiler*: _how can you possibly hate these guys?!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iAKYQjpDtpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Major (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't have much time for Tom Cruise 



Rob Lucci said:


> Wow, well I guess I'm the opposite in that case. I think he's a great actor myself.
> 
> I loved him in Forrest Gump and The Green Mile.


 I wouldn't say he's one of my favorites but I think he's good, and yeah his role in the Green Mile was awesome.

I also liked him Castaway, not a terrific movie, but damn when he lost that ball I nearly cried


----------



## shadow__nin (Jul 3, 2008)

I despise Kirsten Dunst. Her face looks like an inflamed Anus.


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

Hayden Christensen... The guy just can't act


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nicholas Cage

George Clooney

Tobey McGuire

Hayden Christiansan

Kirsten Dunst

Sarah Jessica Parker

Jake Gallynhall


----------



## Demon_Boy (Jul 5, 2008)

Tobey McGuire. Everytime I see him on TV I want someone to stick a knife into him.

Spider Man 3=Fail

Emo Peter


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2008)

Chee said:


> His Forrest Gump role is probably the only movie I can watch him in. Other then that, I don't care much for him. =\



His acting in that movie was the only bright spot in that turgid piece of filmed excrement.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> His acting in that movie was the only bright spot in that turgid piece of filmed excrement.



I liked the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 5, 2008)

Did the Jake Gyllenhall haters see Zodiac or what? Granted that's the only film I've ever seen him in, but he was more than good enough in a great movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> I despise Kirsten Dunst. Her face looks like an inflamed Anus.



So because of looks...you decide she's a bad actress...idiocy, I like it. 



demonhunter007 said:


> Nicholas Cage
> 
> George Clooney
> 
> ...



The only bad actor in the bunch is Christiansen...it looks more like you're trying to just look cool by naming everyone else previously named.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Did the Jake Gyllenhall haters see Zodiac or what? Granted that's the only film I've ever seen him in, but he was more than good enough in a great movie.



Wasn't he in Bubble Boy? I love that movie as well. He's a good actor.


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

He's also in Donnie Darko... Heck, it's the movie that made him a star in the first place...

also, Forrest Gump = one of the best movies ever


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 5, 2008)

jack black, that guy from walk hard, reily or whatever his face is, i find neither funny at all.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

Honestly, Will Smith.

Not because he's a bad actor but because every time Will Smith's in a starring role, you can be guaranteed the director directed some half-assed movie, dumped it on Will Smith's shoulders, and said "Carry it."


----------



## Wasabi! (Jul 5, 2008)

heh...I like the movie Forrest Gump and Jack Black 

I don't like Nicholas Cage >__>


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Honestly, Will Smith.
> 
> Not because he's a bad actor but because every time Will Smith's in a starring role, you can be guaranteed the director directed some half-assed movie, dumped it on Will Smith's shoulders, and said "Carry it."



Nah, it was just Hancock that wasn't living up to Will Smith. His other movies are fine.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The only bad actor in the bunch is Christiansen...it looks more like you're trying to just look cool by naming everyone else previously named.



That's kind of hard to do when I didn't even look at the posts that other people made.  Also this thread is called "actors we hate," not "actors who can't act."  I didn't say they were all bad actors, I just said I hate them.


----------



## Batman (Jul 5, 2008)

Rene Zellwegzertsltzer (sp)

can't stand the woman




Graham Acre said:


> Jack Black



I also h8 Jack Black. Not funny. Not even remotely funny. Dude just jumps around alot and makes faces. If I was still teething, yeah i'd be busting a gut. But since i've graduated to solid food . . . .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

David Schwimer from Friends. 

And I really don't like Tara Reid, she's just a pretty face, she literally can't act.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it's ridiculous to literally hate any actors. 
Now to be very annoyed with?


Hayden Christensen
Tyrese Gibson
Nick Cannon
Kirsten Dunst
Katie Holmes
Rob Schneider
Tyler Perry


----------



## kakashiswife32 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tyrese Gibson
Nick Cannon

yeah i mean of all the good black actors, these two fools are more known by the general public.  babyboy was a joke, him trying to be gangsta LMAO!

and nick canon, other than his show wild n out, his movies suck, suck, suck!  i refuse to cosign any of those piece of garbage films.

jessica alba annoys me. just something about her that i dont like.

nicholas cage is definitely tired.

and anthony anderson, also makes me cringe.  i think the transformers movie was the only movie i truly liked his character.

there are definitely a lot more, just cant think of any rite now


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 7, 2008)

hayden christensen for sure, god i hate him. ruined star wars, that bastard, and don't say natalie portman ruined it cause she did the best with what she was given. I hate that guy, thank you for reminding me. He's definately at the top of this list.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Matthew Perry





Pretty_Vacant said:


> You should be hating on Tom Hanks instead





Chee said:


> I hate him too.





craZZy88 said:


> I can't stand Tom Hanks, especially his _Forrest Gump_ role





Graham Acre said:


> Jack Black





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> David Schwimer from Friends.



......

Anyways, there are really no actors I hate, just ones that I think need to stick to what they do better. I hate it when people start out as comedians or artists and then try out movies, because it barely ever works. Sure, there are a few that do good, but overall, not so much.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 7, 2008)

I know it''s already been said, but Tom Cruise.

Fucking Scientologist piece of shit


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2008)

Tom Cruise, Queen Latifah, Angelina Jolie, and any musical artist who thinks he/she can act (except Ice-T) including Jennifer Hudson. I also dislike Jamie Foxx.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 10, 2008)

I get annoyed with jean claude van damme movies

I like Nicolas cage 



> I also dislike Jamie Foxx.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> Tom Cruise, Queen Latifah, Angelina Jolie, and any *musical artis*t who thinks he/she can act (except Ice-T) including Jennifer Hudson. I also dislike Jamie Foxx.



That reminds me, Slim Twig. I literally yelled douchebag when he showed up in "The Tracey Fragments."

Why are you looking at me like that...I'm not jealous he kissed Ellen Page, I'm not.>_>


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

Forgot to add Tom Cruise... I kinda like some of his movies (the Last Samurai, Mission: Impossible) but I can't stand the guy himself... Scientology =


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 10, 2008)

Tom Cruise and George Cloony (Batman & Robin).


----------



## Berry (Jul 10, 2008)

Jessica alba - physically stunning...However, can't act for shit 

Paul Walker - ..............awful

keanu reeves - Piece of wood (Perfect acting style for the Matrix movies)

orlando bloom -  (The guy had fives line's in the kingdom of heaven and still fucked up that movie,Ridley Scott didn't even want him)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Jessica alba - physically stunning...However, can't act for shit
> 
> Paul Walker - ..............awful
> 
> ...



Who cares about alba not acting great, her body = all. 

as for PW he's actually pretty good. I think it's called running scared or something, real good movie he was in. Much better then F&F.


----------

